

Good C# codebases to read? - panjaro


======
equasar
I'm pretty sure this is a good one.
[https://github.com/dotnet](https://github.com/dotnet)

------
0xAE0
[https://dotnetblogengine.net/](https://dotnetblogengine.net/)

